# Favorite MI campground?



## Big Reds

I thought this may be a good time to pose this question, with cabin fever setting in and all. Out of all the campgrounds you have visited, what is your favorite and why? Be sure to include it's location!


----------



## Big Reds

Let's not be shy people.  Surely one of you out of twenty MUST have a reply?


----------



## wapiti777

Are you asking about State Parks or private; if State Parker, South Higgins State Park is our family's favorite by far. Fills up fast, but you can't beat the water, beaches, and swimming. Sorry, can't speak to private campgrounds.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Rifle River Rec Area is my favorite. I also spend alot of time at Schecks Place and Silver Creek on the Pine.


----------



## fishman8354

Our familly fav has got to be Twin Oaks up in Welston, MI. The folks that run it are the best.


----------



## Big Reds

Excellent people! South Higgins is a really nice park. That's the only one I can speak for so far. Thanks!


----------



## anthology86

I love it so much, i almost hate mentioning it, but check out Empire Township Campground. It's just outside of Empire in the sleeping bear dunes. I've stayed at several camps in and around the dunes and the township's cant be beat. There's a lot of room, rustic sites in the woods, electric on the edge of the woods, great people in charge, and there is hardly anyon ever there!!


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34

I like Driftwood Valley on the Little Manistee the best--not alot of people use it. The camp host is a real dink. I think he is a cop wanna be. But if you can look past that it is a great place for peace and quiet.


----------



## 22 Chuck

Some of the small SF campgrounds-little(NO) noise, beach, TV.

We were in the small Smokey Mt NP campground over by Bryson city NC. Had camped there before and took the same site as previously. After getting pretty well set up I realized my batt for my supports was dead and the trailer next site had a generator running and running. So I thought Id ask for a batt charge.

I was promptly told the gen would run and why "dont you move." I promptly did.


----------



## Big Reds

Sorry about your bad experience CL. I can alsmost bet if the roles were reversed, he would of asked you for help. I can also bet you would have helped him out!


----------



## plugger

Ludington state park.


----------



## fishwiz

Also, Ludington State Park had many great times there.


----------



## cliftp

I must say, I really like Ludington too....only problem is getting in. Wilderness is really nice, as is North Higgins. Also, the Federal Camp Ground at Sleeping Bear Dunes.....Michigan has so many beautiful parks, I just wish our Legislature and DNR would get a clue. Ooops that should probably be in Sound Off!

Anyway, Have stayed in the ones above, as well as Hartwick Pines several times. As well as Mitchell in Cadillac. All very nice, not so much for the campsites at some of the busy ones, but the locations are great.

Paul C.


----------



## DanP

Our families fav - Ludington State Park - Same camp site for 5 years in a roll. Reservation made 6 months in advance at 8:00am to the day. Fishing, Hiking, Biking & the Beach


----------



## swampbuck

Its hard to beat the beach activity at south higgins. But seeing how I dont go camping in the neighborhood..... I will go with either Fort Wilkins in Copper Harbor or Wilderness state in I think emmet co.


----------



## 2 pines

Hey anthology, sshh keep it quiet


----------



## Northbay

Clear Lake state park, nice beach for wife and kids and plenty of fishing in the area for me. Wilderness in the fall, quiet and no one there after labor day weekend.


----------



## scubajay

Ludington State Park - Between Lake Michigan, Hamiln Lake and Sable River there is a ton of water activities available and there are more trails than you can walk/bike in a week. 

However, it is very difficult to get into this park and espicially if you are trying to get a couple sites next to one another for group family camping.


----------



## Big Reds

Ludington seems to be a popular park so far! I really appreciate the input. I am trying to reserve a spot every other weekend at different parks for the kids and I. Keeps the bordem down a little!


----------



## TrophyLine

Summer anywhere in the west half of the Hiawatha NF is nice with a variety of camping available - RV, tent, backpack and canoe/portage camping. Wilderness is nice once the traffic clears as well as Pigeon River area.


----------



## north-bound

if i had to pick just one..lake gogebic. its a different world over there. friendly people, beautiful country etc......


----------



## PETEE

Burt Lake state campground.Have been spending at least one week a summer there for the past 10 years. They pack you in there tight but the location cant be beat! Only 30. min. from the bridge or south to Gaylord, the chain that takes you to Huron. Something for everybody.


----------



## chutta

Platte river campground just east of Honor. Little use and a beautiful river.


----------



## jakeo

Mine in my heart will always be the "OLD" Hartwick Pines State Park. It only had 46 or so campsites but was quiet and kept very clean. Back then the naturalist would come to each campsite to invite you to the evening ampitheater talk and we spent atleast 4 differant weeks there every summer. The hiking was awesome along with the wildlife and the fishing on the Ausable was fun also.

Today.......Id say WJ Hayes on Wamplers Lake. Clean and can do the fishing , beach thing.


----------



## toto

A couple that come to mind, someone already mentioned the one at Sleeping Bear Dunes, just of Lk Michigan Ave. The other one I like was Harrisville. Nice little campground, can walk to the town of Harrisville, and the sites are nice and grassy, and with the trees gives some privacy.


----------



## Big Reds

I appreciate the input guys! Alot of really nice campgrounds to choose from. I hope this helped some of us narrow down the field of all the campgrounds to several good ones to choose from! Thanks again!


----------



## Evan

I really like the city campground in Lake City, about 2 blocks from the lake, nice sites, water & electric, nice showers, resonably price too!!!

Grand Marais, Ludington, Muskegon Channel, PJ Hoffmaster, just to name a few. Have had great times at them all.


----------



## walleyerick

Leelanau Pines on the South end of Lake Leelanau near Cedar. Very clean restrooms.


----------



## gerktj

We like Old Orchard Park in Oscoda. big sites right on the river and priced right. On the west side of the state we go to Sandy Shores campground at the Silver Lake dunes. Aloha State is also nice but fills up fast in the peak season


----------



## fishinmachine

What......???  Nobody likes Algonac State Park?? One of my fav's!!


----------



## RGROSE

Hope you don't like sitting in the shade


----------



## fishinmachine

There's still shade!! You just hav-ta know where to look.


----------



## jimmy johans

Platte River walk in site.


----------



## Diesel-Guy

Me personally I love the u.p. Baraga state park. the family choice would be probably South Higgins,But Burt is also well liked. we try to stay at a few different camp grounds each year but alway go to south higgins for labor day.


----------



## DarkBlue

Can't believe no one has said Orchard Beach State Park on Lake Michigan in Manistee. But my favorite has always been Osineke State Park. Something about it has always appealed to me.


----------



## Diesel-Guy

have never been to orchard beach. but have heard good things about it.


----------



## Bobby

Pretty Lake SFCG


----------



## BeLikeMike

Spent many memorable summers with the family at South Higgins, this one is tough to beat for an all around family good time.


----------



## WhitetailCountryboy

Alcona countypark is a nice good fishing if ya know the spots camping there for a few years umm Mecosta County park is nice right off of the Muskegon river only been there once but wouldent mind going back Clear Lake State Park in Atlanta michigan wilderness and wildlife is nice up there but tell ya the truth i dont know if theres a whole lot of fish in that lake haha...


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY)

TUFF to pick just one .

Ludington State Park

Harrisville State park

Old Orchard park 

Alcona County Park

Alhoa State Park

South Higgans Lake

Muskgen State park 

Tawas point State Park 


This are my picks for the lower pennislua

Larry


----------



## frznFinn

We used to camp every weekend. Harrisville was our favorite especially for the fourth of July. Nothing beats sitting in the lake watching the fireworks...Clear lake is next....then Lakeport -nice to get off I75 for awhile...lol


----------



## Big Reds

Excellent people! I hope, as we all do, that the gas prices will allow all of us to continue to visit these spots this year! Remember it does help to ban together and do our part and e mail our congress people to let them know how we all feel about our roads and gas prices!


----------



## john warren

don't usualy use campgrounds, prefer to just camp on state ground in the forest.


----------



## maroon89

Wells Park-Cedar River Michigan in the UP. Located on the bay and near the Cedar River and miles of state land.


----------



## soggybtmboys

I really like Old Orchard Campground in Oscoda. It is private, nice campground right on the banks of the Ausable River. Beautiful scenery, great fishing and close to all kinds of activities in the immediate area. Four Wheeling, fishing, hunting, shopping, liveries, all kinds of possiblities.


----------



## morg77

Lots of good ones its hard to pick. Cheboygan has always been a favorite, small, quiet, nice trails, and a GREAT beach you just have to drive there. Added a couple of new favorites this past summer, P.H. Hoeft and Port Crescent. Both clean parks with nice beaches. Got to love lake Hurron its so much cleaner than Erie where I live.


----------



## RyeDog

I can't beleive nobody has mentioned Petsokey State Park. That is by far my favorite. Young would be a close second.


----------



## 2tundras

Brevort Lake Campground. Just outa St. Ignace. Big nice lake. public lands in all directions.


----------



## glockman55

soggybtmboys said:


> I really like Old Orchard Campground in Oscoda. It is private, nice campground right on the banks of the Ausable River. Beautiful scenery, great fishing and close to all kinds of activities in the immediate area. Four Wheeling, fishing, hunting, shopping, liveries, all kinds of possibilities.


 We keep going back to Tawas point State Park every year. We camped at Old Orchard campground one year and loved it. My in-laws camp with us too and they like Tawas..I can still drive over to Old Orchard to fish..


----------



## SpawnSac27

Hakwood in Wolverine used to be my favorite, but now that it's $15 a night, I'm done with it. That's a bit too much for me to sleep in a tent with nothin' but a smelly outhouse and a well pump :yikes:


----------

